# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  شروع کار با دلفی پریسم

## AliReza Vafakhah

سلام دوستان متاسفانه نتوانستم عنوان بهتری برای تاپیک پیدا کنم

من دلفی پریسم رو از سایت تهیه کردم و حالا می خواهم یه کمکی در مورد تصویر زیر به من لطف کنید (من از mono , gtk چیزی نمی دونم)

راستی برنامه نویسی که تحت Mac است به چه شکل است (این که فایل exe تولید میکنه !)

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

آقای هیچ کس در این زمینه کمک نمی کنه

----------


## Felony

> راستی برنامه نویسی که تحت Mac است به چه شکل است (این که فایل exe تولید میکنه !)


exe فرمت فایلهای اجرایی تحت ویندوز هست و تو Mac و Linux و ... این فرمت فایلها معنایی نداره و هر نوع فایلی برای خودش فرمتی داره ، پس حتما نباید exe باشه تا بگیم اجرایی !

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

> exe فرمت فایلهای اجرایی تحت ویندوز هست و تو Mac و Linux و ... این فرمت فایلها معنایی نداره و هر نوع فایلی برای خودش فرمتی داره ، پس حتما نباید exe باشه تا بگیم اجرایی !


دوست عزیز من هم به همین دلیل سوال کردم چرا exe  تولید میکنه

----------


## Felony

> دوست عزیز من هم به همین دلیل سوال کردم چرا exe تولید میکنه


خوب شما تو همون عکس دقت کنی میبینی زده .NET یعنی برنامه شما تحت فریم ورک .NET هست ...

----------


## vcldeveloper

MONO و GTK# پروژه های اپن سورسی هستند که تلاش می کنند دات نت فریم ورک را در لینوکس هم قابل استفاده بکنند. 
Cocoa# پروژه ایی هست برای پیاده سازی دات نت فریم بر روی Mac.
WinForms Application (Mac OS X( احتمالا باید تلاشی باشه برای ساخت برنامه تحت Mac که بجای استفاده از کنترل های استاندارد Mac، از کنترل های WinForms استفاده میکنه.

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

آقای کشاورز حالا برنامه هایی که با دلفی پریسم برای mac نوشته می شوند در این سیستم عامل ها نباید نسخه ای از دات نت نصب باشد(اصلا نسخه ای هست !) تا برنامه اجرا شود

----------


## vcldeveloper

> حالا برنامه هایی که با دلفی پریسم برای mac نوشته می شوند در این سیستم عامل ها نباید نسخه ای از دات نت نصب باشد(اصلا نسخه ای هست !) تا برنامه اجرا شود


دات نت فریم ورک مایکروسافت که فقط روی ویندوز اجرا میشه، اما برای اجرای یک برنامه تحت دات نت روی Mac باید Cocoa# روی آن سیستم نصب شود، وگرنه برنامه اجرا نمی شود.

----------

